# PTA / Stents / Atherectomy



## OliviaPrice (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought I understood the billing guidelines since the rescinded rule but I dont think I do.  Can someone give me clarification?  Can you bill for Angioplasty with a Stent and/or Atherectomy?


----------

